# Eggroll and dumplings...on a board.



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, my name is Tu and this is my first official season boarding. I've gone a few times and so far I've learned a lot of things. I am still a longs way from where I want to be, but I'm hoping I can manage the intermediate trails by the end of the season.

Hope to absorb as much knowledge as possible and spread some when needed.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mmmm...dumplings!

welcome!


----------

